# Pictures of your Projects with method/products used



## cabinet sprayers (Apr 14, 2021)

Would love to start seeing some of what everyone is talking about to compare methods visually


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Since joining yesterday, all 3 of your posts are requesting pictures for cabinet painting. Is there something specific you're looking for? There's plenty of pics on here if you search. New members often receive a warmer reception if they make an introductory post and tell us a little bit about what you do for a living.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Here is my salsa. My method was a normal dice of peppers, red onions, seeded tomatoes, a fine chop of garlic and jalapeno, a hand squeeze of a lime, a rough chop of cilantro leaves only, and I leave it sit in the fridge overnight. I've been tempted to add mango or pineapple. This is as close of a cabinet pic I got. you can see the handle peeking thru in the bottom left hand. Enjoy.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

cardgunner said:


> Here is my salsa. My method was a normal dice of peppers, red onions, seeded tomatoes, a fine chop of garlic and jalapeno, a hand squeeze of a lime, a rough chop of cilantro leaves only, and I leave it sit in the fridge overnight. I've been tempted to add mango or pineapple. This is as close of a cabinet pic I got. you can see the handle peeking thru in the bottom left hand. Enjoy.


Looks like a salad


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Looks like a salad


You could totally just eat it that way. Forget a fork though - spoonable.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Pico de Gallo. I like everything in it except the devil weed cilantro. Just cannot stand the stuff. Not allergic but a genetic aversion to it.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

There is actually an entire sub-forum (Photos of Projects and Equipment) for just this purpose. I am going to move this thread over to it.
I too would like to see more members posting pics of their work.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

cardgunner said:


> View attachment 111949
> 
> 
> Here is my salsa. My method was a normal dice of peppers, red onions, seeded tomatoes, a fine chop of garlic and jalapeno, a hand squeeze of a lime, a rough chop of cilantro leaves only, and I leave it sit in the fridge overnight. I've been tempted to add mango or pineapple. This is as close of a cabinet pic I got. you can see the handle peeking thru in the bottom left hand. Enjoy.


 Good color combining. 😎 Looks yummy.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Good color combining. 😎 Looks yummy.


I never would have thought to put colors like that together - but it seems to work.


----------



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

cardgunner said:


> View attachment 111949
> 
> 
> Here is my salsa. My method was a normal dice of peppers, red onions, seeded tomatoes, a fine chop of garlic and jalapeno, a hand squeeze of a lime, a rough chop of cilantro leaves only, and I leave it sit in the fridge overnight. I've been tempted to add mango or pineapple. This is as close of a cabinet pic I got. you can see the handle peeking thru in the bottom left hand. Enjoy.


Those honey bbq twists are delicious!


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

kmp said:


> Pico de Gallo. I like everything in it except the devil weed cilantro. Just cannot stand the stuff. Not allergic but a genetic aversion to it.


Omg yes... it RUINS EVERYTHING IT TOUCHES!!


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

PPD said:


> Omg yes... it RUINS EVERYTHING IT TOUCHES!!


 something wrong with you 2. Cilantro makes the whole dish! Wha?


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Actually it is fact that some people have a real genetic aversion to the stuff and can't stand the taste of it. I can't even stand the smell of it and wont have it in the house. My wife likes it but since I do all the cooking and grocery shopping she doesn't get any of it.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

finishesbykevyn said:


> something wrong with you 2. Cilantro makes the whole dish! Wha?



I honestly have a hard time understanding how anyone can get beyond it, it tastes like grass! Like you went outside, plucked a bunch of grass & thought “hey lets chop this up & put it on top....Tada, grass soup everyone, just pretend your 5 again!” Barf


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

kmp said:


> Actually it is fact that some people have a real genetic aversion to the stuff and can't stand the taste of it. I can't even stand the smell of it and wont have it in the house. My wife likes it but since I do all the cooking and grocery shopping she doesn't get any of it.


Ya I did 23nMe a few years back & wasn’t surprised when the report on that gene came back saying I likely hated cilantro. Tell me somethin I don’t know haha


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

PPD said:


> I honestly have a hard time understanding how anyone can get beyond it, it tastes like grass! Like you went outside, plucked a bunch of grass & thought “hey lets chop this up & put it on top....Tada, grass soup everyone, just pretend your 5 again!” Barf


What about chives, or lemon grass, or parsley?


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

cardgunner said:


> What about chives, or lemon grass, or parsley?


Yum / Yum / Yuck!


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Parsley is non-descript to me. Not much flavor. Never use it. Actually I think grass tastes better than cilantro.


----------

